# SWM/Whole Home DVR receiver compatibility?



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi,
I've just got my house hook up with the SWM and Whole Home package that replaces 3 old SD DVR with 3 HD DVR. When the technician came to the house, I told him that I got the total of 5 receivers (2 HD DVRs, 3 SD DVR). He told me my 2 HD DVRs is not compatible and need to replace also. They are HR20-100s and HR20-700 and DTV want me to pay $300 for replacement, is this true? According to the link below, my HD is compatible with an additional DECA install and splitters. I don't want to cough up $300 if I can just spend a hundred to get them working. TIA.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178068


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Another miss informed installer.
The HR20-700 only needs a DECA [like my two HR20-700s have]
the HR20-100 needs to have a splitter because the DECA has to connect to the SAT #2 to get power.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Another miss informed installer.
> The HR20-700 only needs a DECA [like my two HR20-700s have]
> the HR20-100 needs to have a splitter because the DECA has to connect to the SAT #2 to get power.


I should have come here first and show the technician what I've found in the great forum. Now I just need to go order the 2 DECA and one splitter, that's is much cheaper than spending $300


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sangweb said:


> I should have come here first and show the technician what I've found in the great forum. Now I just need to go order the 2 DECA and one splitter, that's is much cheaper than spending $300


Maybe one or two bandstop filter too.
One for the SWiM and one for your HR20-100 to block the DECA signal from the SAT #1 input.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

sangweb said:


> I should have come here first and show the technician what I've found in the great forum. Now I just need to go order the 2 DECA and one splitter, that's is much cheaper than spending $300


You don't need to order anything. If you paid for a WHDVR install then everything necessary is included. Show him VOS' post and tell him to complete the install.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Maybe one or two bandstop filter too.
> One for the SWiM and one for your HR20-100 to block the DECA signal from the SAT #1 input.


Is there a specific splitters or any splitter will work?

eBay Items 120646515461

Would the above works?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sangweb said:


> Is there a specific splitters or any splitter will work?
> 
> eBay Items 120646515461
> 
> Would the above works?


Yes that one is fine.


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

I've got to agree with dsw, you paid to have whole home installed and they should make it right. You shouldn't have to go out on your own and spend more money on the DECA's because the installer was lazy or poorly trained.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

j2fast said:


> I've got to agree with dsw, you paid to have whole home installed and they should make it right. You shouldn't have to go out on your own and spend more money on the DECA's because the installer was lazy or poorly trained.


I got DTV sending someone to the house to install the Broadband Deca, they want me to pay for it at first but I refused and ask for manager and she got the charge waived. I've also got the Tech came back and give me 2 receiver deca and 2 splitter, I've put it on my HR20 and they both work fine, even the Tech was amazed !! he told me he never seen this type of setup before. When he was here yesterday, the first thing came out of his mouth was all the silver HR20 is not WHDVR compatible, I guess he cannot ever say this again, thx all the expert in this forum.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sangweb said:


> the first thing came out of his mouth was all the silver HR20 is not WHDVR compatible,


He "simply" mixed up the H20 and the HR20s. The H20s don't have a network jack.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> He "simply" mixed up the H20 and the HR20s. The H20s don't have a network jack.


He told me all silver Receivers are not compatible with SWM and WHDVR, well I corrected him when he came back the next day and he said he didn't know that the HR20s are compatible using the setup you've posted. He never heard of this setup.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sangweb said:


> He told me all silver Receivers are not compatible with SWM and WHDVR, well I corrected him when he came back the next day and he said he didn't know that the HR20s are compatible using the setup you've posted. He never heard of this setup.


 Considering how poorly trained/understands this, it isn't surprising.

With one he was correct, while the other he wasn't.


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

Probably one of those simplified training things that somebody stupid tried to teach him.
Silver = No MRV
Black = MRV
Now why isn't the MRV showing on my d10-300?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

MrShowtime said:


> Probably one of those simplified training things that somebody stupid tried to teach him.
> Silver = No MRV
> Black = MRV
> Now why isn't the MRV showing on my d10-300?


Have you heard the one where you hook two DECA to one receiver and get twice the speed :lol:


----------

